# Maxspect Gyre 200 series



## Zeus. (10 May 2018)

Hi all

Been looking/reading/browsing about these pumps. Seem pretty good seeing you get control of the pump output as well via the controller. 
Not cheap but after looking at the 12v variable speed pumps and their costs with a controller the Gyre prices seem very reasonable.

Been having a few minor issues with melting and algea which seem to appear when the plant biomass increases, which I think is leading to insufficient turnover which in turn is leading to poor CO2 distrubution.

Plus my complex piping setup which takes 4-6hrs to clean could then be much simplified reducing cleaning time.

The base model XF230 has a 9000l/h max output
Whilst the XF280 has a massive 22,000l/h output

Either would be overkill OFC but the XF230 is only 10inch wide (my tank is 24inch) whilst the XF280 is 14inches wide. So the latter should provide more even flow without backflow at the sides of the pump.

My only concern is will it suck in my neocardina and massurate them

Any thoughts/feedback welcome

Zeus


----------



## Zeus. (10 May 2018)

I asked about the neocardina massuration issue and got a reply that the gyre comes with some foam guards which should help reduce the potential issue. They may get stuck with to intake flow if set to high, but an occasional stop or reduction in flow should enable them to escape.


----------



## kadoxu (10 May 2018)

A Gyre for a planted tank seems a bit overkill... the guy in the video probably has it running at around 10%.

And I believe you need to buy the Gyre (generator) and the controller as well, which means you need to spend around £300 and not just the £130 for the generator.


----------



## Zeus. (10 May 2018)

kadoxu said:


> A Gyre for a planted tank seems a bit overkill... the guy in the video probably has it running at around 10%.
> 
> And I believe you need to buy the Gyre (generator) and the controller as well, which means you need to spend around £300 and not just the £130 for the generator.



Which compared to the hydor 12v controllable powerheads and controlor is a steal for output flow per pound paid for the goods.


----------



## Conort2 (10 May 2018)

There's a Chinese knock off which by all accounts isn't bad at all. Think it's jebao. Btw I have no experience in using it. 

Cheers

Conor


----------



## kadoxu (10 May 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Which compared to the hydor 12v controllable powerheads and controlor is a steal for output flow per pound paid for the goods.


Go for it then! If the choice is between Hydor and Maxspect Gyre I wouldn't even flinch to get the Gyre...


----------



## Zeus. (13 May 2018)

Conort2 said:


> There's a Chinese knock off which by all accounts isn't bad at all. Think it's jebao. Btw I have no experience in using it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Conor



Jebao/Jecod Cross Flow Pump sells for about 1/3 the price of the Maxspect on Amazon but mixed reviews from excellent to lasted a month.

Then we have the Icecude 1K Gyre but can't find that for sale in UK.

Maxspect warranty of 12 months can be extended a further 12months by registering the product on their website.

Awaiting reply from Maxspect about the minimum outputs from the various models.
Plus few other questions OFC.

Maintiance shouldn't be as much as an issue IMO in our freshwater tanks as we don't suffer the same degree of precipiation of salts as the salt water guys


----------



## Danielm (13 May 2018)

I have an early edition jecod cross flow in my garage not doing much.

For the cost of postage, I would be happy to let you borrow it to see the impact /flow rates


----------



## Zeus. (13 May 2018)

Danielm said:


> I have an early edition jecod cross flow in my garage not doing much.
> 
> For the cost of postage, I would be happy to let you borrow it to see the impact /flow rates



 Almost lost for words........ That’s a very kind offer which I would be reluctant to accept in case it should happen to go faulty/break whilst I was testing it. So I would have to decline. But many thanks for you kind and generous offer.

Did you use the Jecod in a planted tank Daniel ?


----------



## CMac (13 May 2018)

I will just leave this here, in case you haven't spotted it?
Beautiful 4x2x2 running a gyre 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-lazy-asian-biotope.39346/


----------



## Danielm (13 May 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Almost lost for words........ That’s a very kind offer which I would be reluctant to accept in case it should happen to go faulty/break whilst I was testing it. So I would have to decline. But many thanks for you kind and generous offer.
> 
> Did you use the Jecod in a planted tank Daniel ?



I had the jecod in my marine tank. My sense from that is that it would be too powerful (beyond anything but the very lowest setting) - that said, I am new to planted aquarium.

The offer still stands...i have not used it for 12 months as I couldn’t deal with the noise (like a whirring sound) - apparently that has been dealt with on the later models.

It does still have some coraline algae covering it, but for a quick dip to check the power, i don’t think it will do any harm.

I am sure it will be fine and happy for you to borrow it with no liability - Worst case, I declutter the garage


----------



## Zeus. (13 May 2018)

CMac said:


> I will just leave this here, in case you haven't spotted it?
> Beautiful 4x2x2 running a gyre
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-lazy-asian-biotope.39346/



Many thanks as I hadn't seen it  think his results says it all.


----------



## Zeus. (14 May 2018)

Contacted Maidenhead Aquatics head office about the Gyre who informed me about-

The Glamorca Gyre which is
The lecensed copy of the maxspect gyre, can only run one pump and similar in size specs to the EF250 sells at Maidenhead aquatics

It’s the same as the US icecap gyre different name for different market

£80 cheaper than the XF250 but blue!

Can’t find any spares for the Glamour Gyre for sale in uk either


----------



## Zeus. (16 May 2018)

Been chatting with Maxspect and they have a new model coming out in Sept 2018 which is virtually silent compared to the XF230 I was about to order.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 May 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Been chatting with Maxspect and they have a new model coming out in Sept 2018 which is virtually silent compared to the XF230 I was about to order.



Should let them know you will be a beta tester for the new model  may score a free unit !


----------

